# Pimary School Subbing



## New Girl (1 Dec 2006)

Hi,

I am looking to start subbing in primary schools in the coming year with a view to _trying_ to get onto the post grad programme in St Pat's in 2008. I would be grateful if anyone who is subbling/has subbed in the past to mail and let me know about some of the key things - how many schools you had to leave your CV with, how much work did you get, reliability of work in general. I have half a mortgage to pay so i need to start doing some research.... 

Any comments/caveats are much appreciated


----------



## A_b (1 Dec 2006)

very hard to get subbing work unless you know someone or have experience already. Plus you might get one day one week and nothing for a month etc. And you dont get paid for the subbing straight away. I think theres a month delay or so.

Would you not think of doing the Hibernia course instead of full time? That way you could still hold a full time job and pay your mortgage. I know alot of people who have done it and have had just as good training as Mary I & Pats.


----------



## New Girl (4 Dec 2006)

Thanks A b; am also considering Hibernia as an option. was keen to begin getting teaching experience either way


----------



## Cherille (4 Dec 2006)

Hi there,

I was also interested in doing the postgrad for primary school teaching in Mary Immaculate in Limerick in 2008. I was just wondering do you really need to have subbing experience before applying? Is that optional or is it mandatory? And can anyone with an honours degree apply for primary school subbing positions? Does anyone know where would i have to apply to let people know that i am available for subbing?

If you have any information i would be very greatful,

Thanks for you help

Cherille


----------



## New Girl (4 Dec 2006)

Hi there,

As far as i am aware they are not supposed to specifically look for teaching experience. i know a few people in pat's who had never set foo in a classroom.

I would just be keen to have the experience of being in a classroom before starting


----------



## Cherille (5 Dec 2006)

Yeah your right... i suppose it would be better to have the experience so that you know exactly what youre getting yourself into.

Plus it would stand to you in your interview for the postgrad... it would show you are genuinely interested in the course...

So what would the normal procedure be for when youre looking for subbing work. Do you just apply to the schools individually or to you have to submit your cv to a main office and they notify schools that you are available?


----------



## New Girl (5 Dec 2006)

You can do both. Best option is probably to pick 7-10 schools that are in your locality and drop in your CV. U need to be available at a few minutes notice in some cases so schools nearest your home are better....


----------



## Cherille (6 Dec 2006)

Cool, thanks a million for the information... ive decided to bite the bullet and leave my job... very scarey thought... 

hopefully il have a bit of luck dropping in my cv's around the schools! it feels very strange though when i havent had any teaching experiece... would the principles be looking for anything in particular in a substitute teacher? just eagerness and availability i suppose?


----------



## Cherille (6 Dec 2006)

i meant "principal"! god im gettin off to a great start when i cant even spell principal...


----------



## cole (6 Dec 2006)

Principals will be looking for reliability, punctuality etc. Try to tailor your CV for teaching ie mention any areas which are a good cross-over such as supervisory experience, drama, music, sports, any experience of working with kids etc. All the usual stuff. Also try your local schools, it's easier to get in there as the principals see you as being "handy". Also mention that this will be invaluble experience for you as you want to go to Mary I etc for teacher training. Good luck, and well done for taking the big leap, it's a wonderful career if you're cut out for it.


----------



## Cherille (7 Dec 2006)

Thanks Cole -  your information was very helpful. I have a better idea now of what i need to do. Thanks again


----------



## New Girl (7 Dec 2006)

Best of luck with the career change cherille - let us know how it all goes! i hope to be following in your footsteps shortly


----------



## legend99 (11 Dec 2006)

A_b said:


> very hard to get subbing work unless you know someone or have experience already. Plus you might get one day one week and nothing for a month etc. And you dont get paid for the subbing straight away. I think theres a month delay or so.
> 
> Would you not think of doing the Hibernia course instead of full time? That way you could still hold a full time job and pay your mortgage. I know alot of people who have done it and have had just as good training as Mary I & Pats.



Is it really practible to work full time and try and do the Hibernia course?


----------



## A_b (11 Dec 2006)

yes. i've known loads of people who've done it. You do need certain time off for Teaching practice etc. All the people i've known who've done hibernia havent had problems with their employers allowing this.


----------



## pansyflower (11 Dec 2006)

You would need to get yourself vetted by your local Gardaí before a school can employ you.
See the Dept of Ed circular for details.
G'Luck!!
http://www.education.ie/servlet/blobservlet/cl0094_2006.doc


----------



## rapid (13 Dec 2006)

You can register for free with the following website:

[broken link removed]

They will directly text you with any subbing vacancies for your chosen county.


----------



## Cherille (15 Dec 2006)

Hi there,

I was just looking at some vacancies for subsitute teaching positions and when applying you need to send the following items: 

Letter of Application
Curriculum Vitae
References
Teaching Practice Grades
Copy of Certificates, Diplomas, Degrees
Inspector's Reports
I have no previous teaching experience at all as I have just decided to go for the postgrad in 2008 and I am trying to get as much experience as possible before then. Would I be able to include references from my previous jobs or are they looking specifically for teaching references? Are these typed out letters of recommendation or just the contact details of my employers so that they can get in contact themselves?

Also, how would I go about getting myself vetted by gardai? Do i just call into the garda station and ask them there?

I have a feeling getting teaching experience is going to be alot harder than i originally thought


----------



## flyconn (28 Dec 2006)

The rules have changed recently and schools must employ a qualified primary teacher as a sub if there is one available, before considering an unqualifed person.


----------



## flyconn (28 Dec 2006)

I presume you have come across the educationposts.ie forum? There are lots of postings about primary subbing.


----------

